# what to expect from this setup?



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

I am getting a SE-R soon and I figured I would make up a list of mods that I have plan to get...here they are:

- JDM SR20DE Motor ($400-$500)
- 9:5:1 Compression
- Hotshot G4 Header ($300-$500)
- Hotshot CAI ($150-$200)
- 2.5" Exhaust ($400-$500)
- JWT S4 Cams ($400-$500)
- g20 ECU ($75-$200)
- Stillen Cam Gears ($250)
- Stillen FSTB ($150-$180)
- B&M Short Shifter ($100-$150)
- ACT HD PP, stock B15 Disc ???
- JUN Lightweight Flywheel ($450)
- 4 UR Pulley Set ($200-$300)

What WHP should I be expectiing from these mods, around 150-160? Also, what 1/4 mile time should i be expecting, low 14's correct? Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

white96se said:


> * - JDM SR20DE Motor ($400-$500) *


Just out of curiosity, where are you picking up an SR20 for that price???


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

here in NJ there is a place called Soshin, they are in New Brunswick and they sell JDM SR20DE motors for $450...they have a huge factory of them, you can basically pick out whichever one you want...you can leak proof them do whatever you want, just pick out the one that is the cleanest


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

does this shoshin factry have a websight or somekida way to get a hold of them .. i live in tn ... and might be interseted in picking it up .. or shipping it ..


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

I will talk to a buddy of mine to get you the number


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

hey octave i'm in savannah, tn I just got my soshen jdm sr20 today. I got it shipped to my door for $ 350 plus $137 shipping


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

octave236 said:


> *does this shoshin factry have a websight or somekida way to get a hold of them .. i live in tn ... and might be interseted in picking it up .. or shipping it .. *


get hold of jason at www.jgycustoms.com. i talked to him a couple months ago. he says he can get them for $500. plus VA is pretty close to TN so u could pick it up faster.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd skip the cam gears(they won't help you make any more peak power, you can use them to shift the powerband around though), and get a cheaper STB. You'll save $350 right there. I ran a [email protected] I think.... not sure about the MPH. This was into a gusty headwind and spinning all thru 1st, cutting a 2.36 60' time. And I still had the spare, jack, and some tools in the back. That's with a POP, G2 or G3 Hotshot headers, JWT ecu, S3 cams, and Greddy exhaust. I figure if there hadn't been the headwind, I would've been in the 14's easy. Probably if I would've dropped a little weight too. Your setup with slicks, I'd think low-mid 14s.

Khiem


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

your looking at anywere from 148 to 165 to the wheel's not an exact number but everybody's car is different


----------

